# New white hairs with only a week left into flowering?!?



## FutureTron (Mar 23, 2009)

This is my first time growing, so bear with me. I'm 7 weeks into flowering and the buds were looking very nice. I was just about to start harvesting one plant (i have 4 total in flowering) when I noticed that all but one of them started growing new white hair tufts on the sides of some of the buds. I was just wondering what this means, should I just harvest now anyway? Did my friend who also grows contaminate them with pollen? Or should i just wait a little longer for these new hairs to also color up? I tried the best to include some pictures, but they're from my camera phone, so i hope you can still see what I'm talking about.


----------



## theelite85 (Mar 23, 2009)

dude you have a while to go! Thats waht happens its called a second growth spurt and this is the growth spurt that puts tons of thc on the bud as welll. they will glisten more and more. I would say that you have 3 weeks left.. But if you wait you will get so much more yield and better bud good luck


----------



## FutureTron (Mar 23, 2009)

Whew! That is good news indeed! Thanks a lot!


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 23, 2009)

its the plants last gasp at trying to produce seeds its a sort of safty massage tying to prolong life so that another genoration can be born some times if you leave them to long they will grow balls to reproduce with them self it's the way nature works trying to keep the speasices alive, it sounds to me that you are past the best time to crop if you start to get new bud. have a look under a loop to see what color the trichomes are will give you a better idea. the new bud growth will not yeild much more bud than you have now infact it will be less potant and the longer you leave the plant the less potant the older trichomes will become by the THC braking down to less psychoactive chemicals such a CBD's CBN's ect..


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 23, 2009)

The calyxes look pretty swollen to me; it's time to harvest. I would expect any new growth to be caused by nitrogen.


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 23, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> The calyxes look pretty swollen to me; it's time to harvest. I would expect any new growth to be caused by nitrogen.


?? when most people flush soil the last 10-14 days? and cut down on N when going in to flower?obviously you have never read cannabis botany by Robert Connell Clarke.


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 23, 2009)

9inch bigbud said:


> ?? when most people flush soil the last 10-14 days? and cut down on N when going in to flower?obviously you have never read cannabis botany by Robert Connell Clarke.


WTF does "most people" have to do with FutureTron's plants?


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 23, 2009)

theelite85 said:


> dude you have a while to go! Thats waht happens its called a second growth spurt and this is the growth spurt that puts tons of thc on the bud as welll. they will glisten more and more. I would say that you have 3 weeks left.. But if you wait you will get so much more yield and better bud good luck


i agree with everything except the "tons of thc" part. this will increase your weight by several g's per plant, well worth the wait.


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 23, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> WTF does "most people" have to do with FutureTron's plants?


its what happens when you over grow your plants they start to grow new buds in almost everyones plants that grow if you leave them to long they will grow new buds, even when the plant looks like it about to die, its fuck all to do with N as most people do not add N in flower and infact they cut down on using it and flush the pots with plain ph'ed warter 10-14 days before harvest so how the hell do you say the new growth is to do with N??


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 23, 2009)

* Peak Floral Stage
* Elongation growth of the main floral stem ceases at this stage, and floral clusters gain most of their size through the addition of more calyxes along the secondary stems until they cover the primary stem tips in an overlapping spiral. Small reduced mono-leaflet and tri-leaflet leaves subtend each pair of calyxes emerging from secondary stems within the floral clusters. These subtending leaves are correctly referred to as bracts. Outer leaves begin to wilt and turn yellow as the pistillate plant reaches its reproductive peak. In the primordial calyxes the pistils have turned brown; however, all but the oldest of the flowers are fertile and the floral clusters are white with many pairs of ripe pistils. Resin secretion is quite advanced in some of the older infertile calyxes, and the young pistillate calyxes are rapidly producing capitate-stalked glandular trichomes to protect the precious unfertilized ovule. Under wild conditions the pistillate plant would be starting to form seeds and the cycle would be drawing to a close. When Cannabis is grown for sinsemilla floral production, the cycle is interrupted. Pistillate plants remain unfertilized and begin to produce capitate -stalked trichomes and accumulate resins in a last effort to remain viable. Since capitate-stalked trichomes now predominate, resin and THC production increase. The elevated resin heads appear clear, since fresh resin is still being secreted, often being produced in the cellular head of the trichome. At this time THC acid production is at a peak and CBD acid levels remain stable as the molecules are rapidly converted to THC acids, THC acid synthesis has not been active long enough for a high level of CBN acid to build up from the degradation of THC acid by light and heat. Terpene production is also nearing a peak and the floral clusters are beautifully aromatic. Many cultivators prefer to pick some of their strains during this stage in order to produce cannabis with a clear, cerebral, psychoactive effect. It is believed that, in peak floral clusters, the low levels of CBD and CBN allow the high level of THC to act without their sedative effects. Also, little polymerization of resins has occurred, so aromas and tastes are often less resinous and tar like than at later stages. Many strains, if they are harvested in the peak floral stage, lack the completely developed aroma, taste and psychoactive level that appear after curing. Cultivators wait longer for the resins to mature if a different taste and psychoactive effect is desired.
This is the point of optimum harvest for some strains, since most additional calyx growth has ceased. However, a subsequent flush of new calyx growth may occur and the plant continue ripening into the late floral stage.


----------



## FutureTron (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, lots of conflicting stuff here, lol. I checked the buds 2 days ago under magnification (60x) and the trichomes looked like they were still pretty clear to me. But again, I may not have any idea what I'm actually looking at. I have been flushing the soil for about 8 days and not adding any nutrients, so it shouldn't be a N issue. I can't imagine that I missed prime crop time, since this is only week 7 and I've been watching them every day. They hit about 55-65% hair color change before the new growth.


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 23, 2009)

FutureTron said:


> Ok, lots of conflicting stuff here, lol. I checked the buds 2 days ago under magnification (60x) and the trichomes looked like they were still pretty clear to me. But again, I may not have any idea what I'm actually looking at. I have been flushing the soil for about 8 days and not adding any nutrients, so it shouldn't be a N issue. I can't imagine that I missed prime crop time, since this is only week 7 and I've been watching them every day. They hit about 55-65% hair color change before the new growth.


let them go a bit longer just watch you dont over doit otherwise the solid buds will elongate. it will not hurt to let them go a bit longer by the sound of it. you know your very close


----------



## FutureTron (Mar 23, 2009)

9inch bigbud said:


> * Peak Floral Stage*


Sooo, you're saying wait til I get back home tonight and start chopping? Or to wait? That was a lot of VERY good info, but it seems to say that people should just do whatever they want and it'll work out ok. 


EDIT: hahahah, I seem to be just 2 seconds behind you in posting. Thanks so much! I know the ladies appreciate it!


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 23, 2009)

FutureTron said:


> Sooo, you're saying wait til I get back home tonight and start chopping? Or to wait? That was a lot of VERY good info, but it seems to say that people should just do whatever they want and it'll work out ok.
> 
> 
> EDIT: hahahah, I seem to be just 2 seconds behind you in posting. Thanks so much! I know the ladies appreciate it!


at the end its up to you if you want to wait a few days to get a bit more then fine my self i would cut them down with in the next 7 days and get a new batch going in to take their place as soon as they are cut.


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 23, 2009)

FutureTron said:


> Ok, lots of conflicting stuff here, lol. I checked the buds 2 days ago under magnification (60x) and the trichomes looked like they were still pretty clear to me. But again, I may not have any idea what I'm actually looking at. I have been flushing the soil for about 8 days and not adding any nutrients, so it shouldn't be a N issue. I can't imagine that I missed prime crop time, since this is only week 7 and I've been watching them every day. They hit about 55-65% hair color change before the new growth.


Are you pH-adjusting the water?


----------



## FutureTron (Mar 23, 2009)

9inch bigbud -> I think I'm going to chop them on friday, so they still have a few days to finish growing and that will put them at the 8 week mark anyway. And the clones still have a few more weeks of vegging (making moms) but this should be more than enough to get my by til those are ready. I'm a medical marijuana patient, so its all just for me anyway.
UserFriendly -> I'm using bottled water so pH shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 23, 2009)

FutureTron said:


> ....
> UserFriendly -> I'm using bottled water so pH shouldn't be an issue.


Who said it was an issue? Just asking a straight-forward question bro. BTW, you'd be surprised at the quality of some bottled water.  Congrats on the harvest.


----------



## joker152 (Mar 23, 2009)

you have at least a few more weeks to go and there will be a fair amount of new growth in that time, if you have the cash invest in some additional lighting and you wont be sorry, the colas are lookin a little skinny


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with joker dude! LET THEM LIVE!! let em live for another couple of weeks dude and I bet you itll be a much better harvest.


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 23, 2009)

moonshield said:


> I agree with joker dude! LET THEM LIVE!! let em live for another couple of weeks dude and I bet you itll be a much better harvest.


its an 8 week strain and not a sativa hes coming up to 8 weeks the plants is almost ripe going another 3 weeks is crazy waste of time you will yeild a few more grams and the potancy will deminish and the smell will almost be gone and smoke like shit and taste like swag. save the extra 3 weeks and get the new crop in.

anyway your call m8 i know what i would do


----------



## theelite85 (Mar 23, 2009)

hmmmm I just dont agree man Almost all plants need 8 weeks so why not wait a week or so >? you have waited this long do it right! I cut my plant down in stages cut a limb or two off early and do it over a 2 week period because the top takes alot longer to mature !do what you want playa though thats my ten cents


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you. I was going to chop mine this past weekend, that was the plan last Monday but instead Wednesday or Thursday of last week they started on this new growth spurt. This is my first grow so I'm just going with looking at the trichomes and come this weekend, it's harvest time. I have three days left to be exactly eight weeks of flowering. I have a good amount of still clear trichomes with a good amount of milky. I have noticed a very few amber trichomes on one plant, so this weekend it is. 

I would rather sacrifice a few grams of weight rather than quality.


----------



## atombomb (Mar 23, 2009)

Those look full of seeds already, have they been pollinated?


----------



## NegligentMother (Mar 24, 2009)

bottled water? that doesn't mean the pH is good. you will have a low ppm which is good, but most bottled spring water etc etc has a pH between 7.0-7.5...mary jane as well as most plants enjoy a slightly more acidic water at around 5.6. rain water is right around 5.6 as well.


----------



## Lip G. (Oct 7, 2017)

FutureTron said:


> This is my first time growing, so bear with me. I'm 7 weeks into flowering and the buds were looking very nice. I was just about to start harvesting one plant (i have 4 total in flowering) when I noticed that all but one of them started growing new white hair tufts on the sides of some of the buds. I was just wondering what this means, should I just harvest now anyway? Did my friend who also grows contaminate them with pollen? Or should i just wait a little longer for these new hairs to also color up? I tried the best to include some pictures, but they're from my camera phone, so i hope you can still see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Lip G. (Oct 7, 2017)

I have been experiencing the exact same matter - three days ago I was in mid week six flower (had an extra long veg due to fungas gnats eating up her roots .. so the veg was 5 months) I was afraid that the plant's internal life system might kick her regardless of what I did.

Upon extensive reading I have found that the flowering process takes place in three stages ... you apprear to be still in early flower between stages 1 & 2 regardless of her age. 

In my case, the resin production and white hair (tric's I believe they are) explosion is a clear indication that my Monster Bloom is kicking in big time. I went organic till this stage and BOY am I glad I did .. a complete world of difference.

Consulting an expert who sells me supplies - I have been advised to give her an extension beyond the seed breeders flowring time lines they provide - they are only general time lines.

New white hairs (trics - some one please correct me if I'm wrong) are indicating entering the final weeks of flowering .... I will give mine (Black Indica) another week or two of flowering nutes - flush - cut the ripe buds (colas are pinned down sidways for canapy exposure - all the buds get the same light)

As I am seeing the resin produtction just starting to go into high gear .. I know now that I want to wait to cut her ...

Again, a few weeks from now, and I'll be good to go.

Boost your p-k with a flower booster and watch the snow fall .. you'll know for sure that you made the right decision to wait.

I was peaking out too because in week six of flower - all the trics were amber and the plant is NOWHERE near ready to cut down.

(this is my first grow with pro quality lights and nutes. - two other hack micro grows - this is my third and a single plant - expecting 100gms I hope.)

Cheers!

P.S. I see this was seven years ago .. BAAA HAHAHA hope someone reads this and either corrects me, or tells me I'm on the right path.


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Oct 7, 2017)

If in doubt to cut, look at the trichomes. You want mostly milky, some clear and some amber.


----------



## Lip G. (Oct 7, 2017)

I keep hearing "patients, patience PATIENTS" aparently indicas can be late bloomers ...

All the same plant - different lights - entering week 7

boedhaspeaks do you think I should chop her? (again, she had a fractured childhood - and I'm ready to give her a few more weeks - perhaps "perpetural harvest")


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 8, 2017)

Lip G. said:


> I have been experiencing the exact same matter - three days ago I was in mid week six flower (had an extra long veg due to fungas gnats eating up her roots .. so the veg was 5 months) I was afraid that the plant's internal life system might kick her regardless of what I did.
> 
> Upon extensive reading I have found that the flowering process takes place in three stages ... you apprear to be still in early flower between stages 1 & 2 regardless of her age.
> 
> ...


The proper name is "Pistils"


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 8, 2017)

Lip G. said:


> I keep hearing "patients, patience PATIENTS" aparently indicas can be late bloomers ...
> 
> All the same plant - different lights - entering week 7
> 
> boedhaspeaks do you think I should chop her? (again, she had a fractured childhood - and I'm ready to give her a few more weeks - perhaps "perpetural harvest")


With out 60-100x scope to look at the heads changing color, your only guessing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2017)

buy a jewelers loupe off of amazon for 10 bucks, they usually have dual powered ones, a small lens thats 100X and a larger one thats 60X, 
i try to wait till i see little to no clears, some people like to wait till they see a good percentage of amber, but i find that as long as nearly all of the clears have gone milky, its plenty potent, and the ripening process continues for the first couple of days of drying, so if i saw a few clears when i harvested, they'll be gone by the time its ready to jar.
if i wait til i start to see a lot of amber, it tends to put me to sleep


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 8, 2017)

I think someone else said something along these lines already. Being that it's a plant in general and it's main goal is survival and reproduction. So therefore I would say if all your pistils turned red and then it spit out some more white pistils, this is an attempt for reproduction instead of just withering away and dying off the plant is trying to put out new pistils to catch a nut/pollen. But from looking at those pictures it looks like you are still at least two weeks from harvest. maybe a week. Good looking plants but that is a ton of white pistils not just a few here and there you have them all over i'd wait.

Oh and another indicator that they are not fully mature yet is some of those pistils are standing at attention like a hard dick on a porno set. Cheers mother fuckers.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 8, 2017)

Lip G. said:


> I keep hearing "patients, patience PATIENTS" aparently indicas can be late bloomers ...
> 
> All the same plant - different lights - entering week 7
> 
> boedhaspeaks do you think I should chop her? (again, she had a fractured childhood - and I'm ready to give her a few more weeks - perhaps "perpetural harvest")


From my research 7 weeks is only about 3/4 finished with most strains. Anything that finishes between 7-9 weeks is considered a fast flowering plant. From the looks of it you need another 3 weeks, looks like a November harvest to me.


----------



## Lip G. (Oct 8, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> I think someone else said something along these lines already. Being that it's a plant in general and it's main goal is survival and reproduction. So therefore I would say if all your pistils turned red and then it spit out some more white pistils, this is an attempt for reproduction instead of just withering away and dying off the plant is trying to put out new pistils to catch a nut/pollen. But from looking at those pictures it looks like you are still at least two weeks from harvest. maybe a week. Good looking plants but that is a ton of white pistils not just a few here and there you have them all over i'd wait.
> 
> Oh and another indicator that they are not fully mature yet is some of those pistils are standing at attention like a hard dick on a porno set. Cheers mother fuckers.


Good reassirance Thank you Iluminatti!! As long as she keeps getting crustier, I won't complain .. but I'm being talked down from a few weeks to a couple ... and that's good for me to consider .. she's over her initial BUST OUT from her first feeding of Monster Bloom ... I hope she grows ome more but if she stops I need to pull some, as you said ... I'll giver a few more smaller feeds every second day, flush her and take down whats done then.

My last harvests I took down on Christmas Day .. Maybe some will be ready for a Halloween sacrafice.

I DO know it's gunna be good from the little pre-Lim taste I had .. next one will be a mother load I hope .. these are good seeds, I believe. They keep selling out.


----------



## Lip G. (Feb 13, 2018)

WOW have I lost track of time .... that micro grow with one Black Indica, surviving fungas gnats and spider mites ... got about 35 gms ... and it's decent ... I am now in week six of flower of my second one, and I'm about to be really ambitioius with my precitions .. three to four oz's .. seriously .... guys I'll come back again .. but Iluminati you were so correct that I'd get a harvest .. as a prescribed med patient I do have to say .. this strain isn't one that will knock over a chronic power hitter ... it's a milder, more enjoyable smoking experience ... the subtleties with the build of cbd at approx three percent .. this is a weed you can roll up a fattie and smoke the whole thing throughout the night ... doesn't level you, kills pain, relaxes and elevates mood into comedy apreciation .. in a subtle way .. the taste is beatuful that of a kush ... like hash or lavander. 

My second plant practically grew herself .. and will start her flush in three weeks ... tty then ... 

I'll outline the entire two grows then. 

Peace!


----------



## Auggie Dog (Apr 9, 2018)

Do these look ready?


----------



## Rakin (Apr 9, 2018)

FutureTron said:


> Ok, lots of conflicting stuff here, lol. I checked the buds 2 days ago under magnification (60x) and the trichomes looked like they were still pretty clear to me. But again, I may not have any idea what I'm actually looking at. I have been flushing the soil for about 8 days and not adding any nutrients, so it shouldn't be a N issue. I can't imagine that I missed prime crop time, since this is only week 7 and I've been watching them every day. They hit about 55-65% hair color change before the new growth.


7weeks? From first flower or flip? Imo 7week strains are more like 8 or 9 for me. Fwiw I had a landrace sativa once that would never seem to turn amber and always keep green growing new white hairs. I took it 16-17 weeks at times. I just had to decide when to flush and chop but ultimately for that plant I would pretty much wait until most the fans fell off and sugar leaf draw up.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

Auggie Dog said:


> Do these look ready?


No
I do see amber in your pic, but I bet under a loop you’ll still see a lot of clear . 
The pistils (hairs) are straight up n white 
She’s still growing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

Auggie Dog said:


> Do these look ready?


no


----------



## Auggie Dog (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks guys, I was kind of confused when I seen those amber trichomes myself. Lol. It’s been 53 days since they went into flower about 60 since I switch the lights over to 12/12.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

the ambers look like they're out on the sugar leaves. those form earlier and aren't as densely packed as the trich on the calyxes, they age faster and get damaged more than calyx trichs.


----------



## CoyoteKen (Nov 14, 2020)

Hey folks.... I'm new at indoor growing and I added a 1000w light to an 800w during the last couple weeks of flowering. I wasn't sure what it would do... kinda hoping it might pump up my already big buds. I've been flushing her with water and honey for the last 4 feeds and was going to hang her to dry tomorrow..... but the buds started growing different than I expected.... I love it!!! But... The question I have is.... Will she be alright and still able to grow without her nutrients and fresh green leaves for 2 or 3 more weeks? She's even growing new buds down by the soil.


----------



## _mahavishnu (Nov 14, 2020)

CoyoteKen said:


> Hey folks.... I'm new at indoor growing and I added a 1000w light to an 800w during the last couple weeks of flowering. I wasn't sure what it would do... kinda hoping it might pump up my already big buds. I've been flushing her with water and honey for the last 4 feeds and was going to hang her to dry tomorrow..... but the buds started growing different than I expected.... I love it!!! But... The question I have is.... Will she be alright and still able to grow without her nutrients and fresh green leaves for 2 or 3 more weeks? She's even growing new buds down by the soil.View attachment 4742332View attachment 4742333View attachment 4742335View attachment 4742336View attachment 4742337View attachment 4742338View attachment 4742340View attachment 4742342View attachment 4742342View attachment 4742344


A few things:

1) try not to post in 2-year-dead threads

2) try to get pictures in focus and with natural light. Blurple and blurry pics make it hard to see what’s going on in any of these. However, from what I can tell,

3) that plant isn’t even close to ready. Most cannabis starts putting out new pistils after the first ones have matured and darkened. You have to look at trichomes and the size of the calyxes. I don’t know if she’s heat-stressed or suffering from N burn or what but she looks upset. I’d flush that honey out of your soil with 3x the volume of the pot worth of a *mild* nutrient mix, go back to feeding, and wait til you see mostly milky trichomes before you cut food again. Then harvest a week after that.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

Good for you for trying your hand on growing but I'd not hold out much hope with this one. Honestly the plant looks very unhealthy to the point i'd be more nervous to smoke what comes off of it. I hope I'm wrong and that she bounces back. Suggestions for future grows would be doing research on the importance of environmental conditions, maintaining a clean growing environment, a space free of light leaks and finally use quality, lighting, soils and nutrients. Plenty of great information on this forum coming from people who are willing to help a new grower learn and improve their plants. Good luck with the current grow, hopefully it will turn out better than the photos lend themselves to believe that it will.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2020)

FutureTron said:


> This is my first time growing, so bear with me. I'm 7 weeks into flowering and the buds were looking very nice. I was just about to start harvesting one plant (i have 4 total in flowering) when I noticed that all but one of them started growing new white hair tufts on the sides of some of the buds. I was just wondering what this means, should I just harvest now anyway? Did my friend who also grows contaminate them with pollen? Or should i just wait a little longer for these new hairs to also color up? I tried the best to include some pictures, but they're from my camera phone, so i hope you can still see what I'm talking about.


Depends on what you're looking for. I believe i see some foxtailing going on.


----------



## CoyoteKen (Nov 14, 2020)

Actually it was a simple Q ..and your an idiot....but thanks for your opinion?...The 1000w light added to my 800 did the added flowering...she looks that way because she had almost leached out all the nutes from her leaves and soil and was ready to cut and dry before I added the extra light. ..... Shouldn't answer Qs if you don't know the answer or the plant well enough to assume. I know how old the post is and how bad my camera is..... Don't you got something better to do then type a bunch of nasty crap to strangers? Grow up.


----------



## _mahavishnu (Nov 14, 2020)

CoyoteKen said:


> Actually it was a simple Q ..and your an idiot....but thanks for your opinion?...The 1000w light added to my 800 did the added flowering...she looks that way because she had almost leached out all the nutes from her leaves and soil and was ready to cut and dry before I added the extra light. ..... Shouldn't answer Qs if you don't know the answer or the plant well enough to assume. I know how old the post is and how bad my camera is..... Don't you got something better to do then type a bunch of nasty crap to strangers? Grow up.


The answer to your question, which two people gave you, is no, she won’t make it 2-3 weeks with no food. I agree with farmingfisherman that she may be beyond the point where you can get a particularly great harvest, but I don’t think it could hurt to try and support her til she’s actually ready.

You’ll get more and better answers if you avoid necrobumping, make a new thread, and provide some decent pictures with natural light. Just my genuine advice. I hope your day improves


----------



## smokenout (Mar 15, 2021)

Lip G. said:


> I have been experiencing the exact same matter - three days ago I was in mid week six flower (had an extra long veg due to fungas gnats eating up her roots .. so the veg was 5 months) I was afraid that the plant's internal life system might kick her regardless of what I did.
> 
> Upon extensive reading I have found that the flowering process takes place in three stages ... you apprear to be still in early flower between stages 1 & 2 regardless of her age.
> 
> ...




I know this is an old thread but I've found myself in the same position and there's not a lot of info out there about this subject that I've found so far. I decided to comment because this is my first attempt and I had the same situation with my plant showing amber trichomes at six weeks on the sugar leaves with 70% white pistils still showing. I was thinking about cutting it but I decided to wait and now I'm at week 9 and It's showing new growth. I'm probably going to wait but I'd like more information. What was the outcome of your grow? Was the wait worthwhile?


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 19, 2021)

70% white pistils = keep going 

Sugar leaves will show amber trichomes, don't pay attention to those. 

Just let the girls keep going, put the loupe up for a few more weeks AT LEAST.


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 19, 2021)

If you want to go by breeders timelines, you need to subtract the 2-3 weeks of stretch.

Aka....if it's an 8 week strain, it's going to be more like 10-12 weeks before it's "finished", unless you vegged out to full maturity before the flip.

And even if you did veg out fully, I've yet to see any strain truely "finished" in 8 weeks.


----------

